# Size of logo for jacket back?



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm doing the back of a jacket. They want the words GO RVing arched and underneath the words LIFE'S A TRIP Is there a standard size you use for a jacket back logo? I don't want it to look to small, but not sure what size to make it. Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

size = money for full backs. 

we would do that 10x10.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I would look at 250mm x 250mm approx, which is 10" x 10" as Binki suggested, but this would be a starting point.
Use a 300mm x 300mm hoop (12" square).
Each jacket presents its own challenges.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

wildkatz said:


> I'm doing the back of a jacket. They want the words GO RVing arched and underneath the words LIFE'S A TRIP Is there a standard size you use for a jacket back logo? I don't want it to look to small, but not sure what size to make it. Thanks


 
Be carefull using the lettering Go RVing that is a copyright for GoRVing.com They sell shirts, jackets and more with that logo. Might be setting your self up to get sewed.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh dear, I didn't realize that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Amberdee75 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep I would also do it in 10" x 10"


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

When unsure about sizing I print the design to scale, tape on jacket and view from a distance to see how it looks. I also ask the customer to see if they have an idea of how big it should be. Most customers will trust your judgement but some may be trying to match existing jackets or have an idea of how it should be sized.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

binki said:


> size = money for full backs.
> 
> we would do that 10x10.


Never mind, my most clients send me back design 12 inch....but thats digitizing....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the reason i mention 10x10 is that is our second largest hoop size. the largest is 16x10 but we try not to sew that large.


----------

